# Issues with Epson WF 7610. Green color post press.



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a epson wf7610. I am not sure what the settings need to be for doing heat transfers to white & dark tshirts. I am using photoshop to do my designs. There usually designs that I screenshot from the internet. 

When I print, it prints a grey/greenish color were it should be white. This is for my all black & white designs only. The design comes out nice and clear. But when printed it comes out with a greenish color. 

I posted before and nobody answered. maybe nobody has this problem or no how to fix it. Thinking about buying another printer. This one was new in the box. Im so frustrated.


----------



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

Did u solve the problem?


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

I think you check out printing color other wise you buy new printing.


----------

